# Another one of my mantis is sick



## mikaila31 (Oct 5, 2006)

My female chinese Mantis is starting to show the same symptoms as my other female that i had to put down about a week and a half ago. She is becoming slow, her abdomen touches the ground when she walks. And a lot time she loses grip on things, her legs have started getting stiff. Last of all she tends to walk on her ankles is the best way i can describe it(she supports herself by standing on the second joint up from the foot). I don't think she will get better but is there anyway i can find out what has caused this?

(sorry for spelling error, it's late)


----------



## Rick (Oct 6, 2006)

Sounds like old age to me.


----------



## ponchot (Nov 29, 2006)

Mine is also going through this now. She is about

7months old. So Im trying to get ready for her

to pass away (or the freezer idea if it comes to

that).

Is there any average age on how long Chinese

mantis's live indoors?

Whats the oldest Mantis anyone has heard of?


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2006)

Seven months is about right.


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 29, 2006)

> Whats the oldest Mantis anyone has heard of


The oldest one i had was a ghost mantis where she lived for about 11 month as adult and 5 months as nymph, she laid 16 ootheca all together!

Currently i have an orchid mantis that is already 8 month old as adult and going strong, it took her only 3.5 months to become an adult.

Their live span can actually varies depending on food supply and temperature, in captivity we can monitor both factors. In the wild, my guess on the longest living praying mantis is most likely the a female species from tropica / subtropical as winter will wipe out the "seasonal" mantis species which usually only last for 1 yr max.


----------

